# Homemade side clamps



## CaseyB (Jan 28, 2013)

Someone else pointed out that adjustable bench dogs would also work, but I made these in a day with scrap metal I had around, so the cost was minimal. I may make some dogs the next time, but these should work well for my projects. Anyway, thought I'd share how they are made in case someone wants to try it. :shifty:

http://casimiro.hubpages.com/_DIYBanter/hub/DIY-Work-Bench-Clamps


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Casey.

Nice job.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

CaseyB said:


> Someone else pointed out that adjustable bench dogs would also work, but I made these in a day with scrap metal I had around, so the cost was minimal. I may make some dogs the next time, but these should work well for my projects. Anyway, thought I'd share how they are made in case someone wants to try it. :shifty:
> 
> http://casimiro.hubpages.com/_DIYBanter/hub/DIY-Work-Bench-Clamps


Very cool!


----------



## Michael H (Feb 22, 2009)

Great job. I wonder if using long "coupling" nuts (used to join threaded rod) for the threaded sleeves would save a few steps in the fabrication.


----------

